# VW GTI MK4 air ride setups allowing trunk space!



## ocin2.0 (Sep 17, 2008)

Hey Guys

i am contemplating going air ride for my VW mk4 my main issue at this point is placement of the setup. My main issue is i need full use of my trunk space because i carry **** in it all the times. I have been looking through the forum for different setups inside the spare cavity in the trunk but i haven't really found anything with the tank completely hidden. Has anyone been able to pull this off? If so could you share some light as to what you did?
I am asking because i am the type to have an organization before i go spending money on stuff and would like figuring this out before i go and piece a setup together. This would also be my first air ride car/setup. So any info that you might feel is relevant would also help! Thanks in advance!

The kit i am looking at is the bagriders FULL KIT WITH AUTO PILOT DIGITAL MANAGEMENT
http://www.bagriders.com/modlab/products.php?product=FULL-KIT-WITH-AUTO-PILOT-DIGITAL-MANAGEMENT


Any help is greatly appreciated. As you can tell from the pics i have too much wheel gap hehe! 

pics of how she sits now.


----------



## vee_rub (May 18, 2006)

lower it.


----------



## leftcoastvw (Oct 16, 2002)

Here's my setup, mind you it's in a B5 Passat. . . but I can't imagine the spare tire well being _that_ much smaller.


----------



## ocin2.0 (Sep 17, 2008)

That looks nice and clean. Is that a 5 gallon tank as well? Thanks for the pics!


----------



## vee_rub (May 18, 2006)

see nick it fits now just buy it fool


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

also keep in mind a mk4 golf spare tire well has waaay more space than that passat pictured. no hump in the middle


----------



## ocin2.0 (Sep 17, 2008)

blue bags said:


> also keep in mind a mk4 golf spare tire well has waaay more space than that passat pictured. no hump in the middle


That is also what i was thinking. But the tank looks like a smaller one. And from all the other pics i've been looking at i am not sure the 5 gallon tank is going to fit in the spare wheel well.


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

im pretty sure it will, and get the aluminum tank with 4 front facing ports to be safe so you arent trying to squeeze stuff on the sides


----------



## leftcoastvw (Oct 16, 2002)

ocin2.0 said:


> That looks nice and clean. Is that a 5 gallon tank as well? Thanks for the pics!


It's a 3 gallon tank


----------



## ocin2.0 (Sep 17, 2008)

leftcoastvw said:


> It's a 3 gallon tank


Since it is looking kind of tight.. i'm guessing the 5 gallon prolly won't fit in there. hummm...


----------



## AzDubN (Nov 16, 2007)

It fits. Raise your floor 4-5 inches and you will have no problems with the steel 5 gallon tank. I have the air lift kit with dual compressors and the 5 gal tank and it is all hidden. Lost the spare tho. Or order the kit off bagriders choose "no tank" get $60 off the price then get the skinny aluminum 5 gal tank for $95. $35 for an aluminum tank :thumbup:


----------



## AzDubN (Nov 16, 2007)

Here is a crappy picture. I had to make some changes but this shows that it fits. 


_DSC3164 by .:Rob, on Flickr


----------



## AzDubN (Nov 16, 2007)

Car looks familiar.


_DSC9400 by .:Rob, on Flickr


----------



## ocin2.0 (Sep 17, 2008)

Yup that was me @ wuste2010. I guess i will be on bags by wuste 2011 ;D





AzDubN said:


> Car looks familiar.
> 
> 
> _DSC9400 by .:Rob, on Flickr


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

mine fits  no raised floor or anything either
i usually have all kinds of crap in the back of my car too including tools and a parts bin.


----------



## Colin. (Jan 24, 2010)

joelzy, is that a 5 gallon tank??


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

not quite, 2.5 its a little guy


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

5 Gallon tank with 2 380s.



















The false floor sits just about flush with the bottom of the trunk opening. Still need to clean up the wiring.


----------



## ocin2.0 (Sep 17, 2008)

looking clean guys! I think i am ordering all the stuff i need this weekend. I'm still debating on a 5gallon tank or 3 gallon tank. Recommendations anyone?


----------



## WS4 (Apr 22, 2008)

I just went with a 3 gal. It occupies less room and i don't plan on playing with the switches.


----------



## .FLY GLI. (Sep 12, 2009)

my old setup. fit under the factory carpet.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

You can fit 2 AVS 3 gallon tanks and 2 VIAR 380's in the spare tire well. Valving will get tight though so using the CD changer cubby for your manifold will keep it clean.


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Lots of great setups here.. anyone looking for Mk4 Air Ride kits check us out. we have the best deals out there on all Airlift / Accuair kit - http://www.urotuning.com/VW-Mk4-Golf-GTi-Jetta-Airbag-Kits-s/3036.htm


----------



## Plausible (Jul 11, 2016)

UroTuning said:


> Lots of great setups here.. anyone looking for Mk4 Air Ride kits check us out. we have the best deals out there on all Airlift / Accuair kit - http://www.urotuning.com/VW-Mk4-Golf-GTi-Jetta-Airbag-Kits-s/3036.htm


You bumped a 6 year old thread to plug your business?

Rookie move.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Plausible said:


> You bumped a 6 year old thread to plug your business?
> 
> Rookie move.


It's plausible that they are getting desperate for business these days opcorn:


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Plausible said:


> You bumped a 6 year old thread to plug your business?
> 
> Rookie move.


oh wow. didn't even realize how old this thread was lol. was doing a search and came across it. :banghead:


----------



## cmdshft (Oct 17, 2011)

Can we update this thread with some more pics? Looking for 3P management setup ideas specifically.


----------

